# any experience with these guys?



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

I was told they were Red Top Aristochromis? but i have no other info on them and know nothing about them so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I always thought they were more blue looking.. he must be a juvi


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

yea all the pics that i have seen of aristochromis have been blue....thats why i was curious if that is in fact what these guys are....i have 6 and the biggest is maybe a little over 1"-1.5


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

they look like it accept for the coloring but they might be too young yet to be showing their colors.. Im sure someone else that knows cichlids will know for sure.. Im not always that great at identifying.. LOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

See i wanna say it's a lithobates not Aristochromis, the spots are what throw it off from being a Aristochromis, but the body seems fatter then a lithobates I'll dig some more


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

maybe a hybrid of the two?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm crap at ID, but going by MP heres a little quick info http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/o_lithobates.php

Common name is Aristochromis Red Top ^^^

But Scientific name of just Aristochromis you get vvv


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks goodie nice article....so i guess to find out and be 100% sure i will just have to wait till they mature. thanks everyone for helping


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

i posted this same question on another forum and they came up with this.....http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1448 
the picture of the sub-adult male looks just like the little buggas i got.


----------

